# Installing LCD TV over my gas fireplace



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Easy way to find out the temp that rises where the LCD will be is, place a Room Thermometer at the level it will sit, and that will tell you how warm it gets. Personally, I would not mount one that high.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Do you have an outlet above your fireplace? How are you going to run cables/power to it? Might not be too attractive?


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

I will be installing one in my home next week, but I built the wall and the mantle (using the fireplace mfg specs). I was present when the plumbing contractor installed my gas fireplace, and I have already conducted temperature tests. Therefore, I know where everything is, how I'm going to run my AC and cables, and all is well.

But for you, I have the same questions. Sony recommends keeping your TV away from sources of heat. So...

Does your fireplace have a mantle? 

If "yes", that would tend to keep the heat from the fireplace away from the wall surface which allows you to place things on the mantle, but you still have to consider how far out from the wall your TV will be -- including the distance wall bracket adds to it, and the temperatures you will see there as your TV protrudes closer to being above the edge of your mantle and thus directly affected by your fireplace heat. 

If "no", and your fireplace it flush, I wouldn't even try it.

Besides bob's point about the cables, you need to know how the exhaust runs behind your unit and wall. Does it go up past the place you want to mount your TV? Could be an issue running your cables and heating the wall from the backside a little bit.

And don't forget, your TV will need to be tilted downward - the wall bracket will accomplish that, but how would that look to you?


----------



## Silk (Feb 8, 2008)

Is it recommended ----------NO

Is it commonly done -------- YES

Could you have a problem ------ REMOTE POSSIBILITY

Is it worth it to have your room the way you want it ----------- DEFINATELY

Would I do it in my home ------ YES

I have seen this done countless times in the last few years over gas fireplaces and also wood burning fireplaces, I have never had a HO tell me it's caused a problem with their TV. Most people hardly ever use their fireplaces anyways as it's not as efficient as other forms of heat. 

It's up to you, but I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about it, the worst that can happen is you get a newer better TV in a few years.


----------



## RansomT (Oct 29, 2008)

O.K. I am dealing with this issue right now.

47" LCD hung above a corner ventless gas fireplace insert. Correct LCD mount, quality insert. The TV is hung so that you don't have to break your neck looking at it. The insert itself is elevated 12" above the floor. LCD TV is hung 18" above the top of the insert. All wiring is behind the TV built within fireplace, no mantle. TV can't moved without seeing the wiring or wiring plate.

After 10 minutes of using the fireplace, the bottom/back of the TV is so hot that it will burn you hand. Will probably melt if left on much longer than that.

Suggestions?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

RansomT said:


> O.K. I am dealing with this issue right now.
> 
> 47" LCD hung above a corner ventless gas fireplace insert. Correct LCD mount, quality insert. The TV is hung so that you don't have to break your neck looking at it. The insert itself is elevated 12" above the floor. LCD TV is hung 18" above the top of the insert. All wiring is behind the TV built within fireplace, no mantle. TV can't moved without seeing the wiring or wiring plate.
> 
> ...


"Burn you hand" ~ 50°C, a pretty high ambient temp. for a TV. You can expect 1/4th of the normal service lifetime for this TV.
You could try a fan-cooled TV "enclosure" or "baffle", but get a very quiet fan.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would move either the TV or the fireplace! Not only will heat shorten the lifespan of the TV, it may permanently damage the LCD screen itself in much less time. The single worst enemy to an LCD is heat. Cold can affect it too, but will not usually cause permanent damage.

If you absolutely cannot move either, you might be able to place a heat shield above the fireplace, so that heat is deflected downward or outward, and not upwards towards the TV


----------

